# Finding a Surrogate



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Am genuinely not sure how much more I can take 


After 9 years of heartbreak we have 3 frosties left... I can't stop thinking do I really want to risk them failing inside me and would my chances be higher with a surrogate?


We aren't massively wealthy people by any means... How much are UK costs and my biggest fear is will the surrogate definitely not change her mind and keep my baby? 


I just don't think I can cope with any more heart break.... Am feeling truly lost


----------



## artist_mum (Jun 19, 2012)

hi

i just wanted to post something up because i understand your feelings of 'truly lost'.  It's so hard.  9 years is a long time.  I feel the same  

I'm just starting to look into surrogacy myself so I don't know the answers but hopefully someone will come along and post.

Meantime I heard that in the UK it is hard to find surrogates but if you do the cost is around £15000 or upwards although these are all 'expenses'.  So if your surrogate has kids and needs childcare whilst pregnant then that would be an expense, or getting to appointments etc.  When you go to have the child legally made your own then they check that these payments were indeed 'expenses'.

Sorry that's a bit vague so do check on that!  One place maybe worth looking at is www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk who deal with the legal stuff and maybe matching I think?

Hope that helps
Loads of luck to you
Keep the faith!
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for your reply!
I have emailed Brilliant Beginnings.
Infertility is such a hard journey I really am at my wits end, I hope you have a positive outcome soon
Saila xxx


----------



## artist_mum (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Saila. I know what you're saying about this journey. It is mad isn't it?!  

Since posting, i have been reading some of the other posts lower down the surrogacy section.  There's some interesting debate about whether to use agencies or go independent (through chatting on social media like ******** and other sites i think). As ever opinions are mixed on what is best!

But I feel a bit heartened that there ARE surrogates out there, more than I thought.  And there is always abroad which is cheaper if you are up for that.  We have friends who have twins from an Indian surrogate with Indian donor eggs and his sperm.

Anyway.. whatever you decide... good luck xxx


----------



## aqua2011 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi
Saila - I've just wanted to send you huge hug. I feel your pain. I have been through 8 years of unsuccessful infertility treatment.

All the best
Aqua


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for your replies ladies.


I did think about India but was worried about the legislation to get them back into England


Saila


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

I wish you all loads of luck... there are many genuine surrogates around  
so sorry you are in this position
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've inboxed you Katie


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Saila
I wish you lots of luck as well and I really hope surrogacy works for you.

Best wishes

Louisa


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you Lou xx


----------

